# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Parece que el foro se anima un poquillo ¿no?

## Jonasino

Bueno, algo es algo.
A ver si sube para arriba con las lluvias.
Saludos a todos los que lo haceis posible

----------

frfmfrfm (12-oct-2016),JMTrigos (12-oct-2016),titobcn (13-oct-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Se hace lo que se puede  :Smile: 

Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

No te equivoques Jonasino, lo importante son los miembros activos: ahora somos 45. Llegamos a ser más de 170

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hay que darle vidilla

----------

Jonasino (13-oct-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Buenas tardes.
Yo, personalmente, aunque aporto poco, me siento miembro de esta familia de "embalsómanos"  :Stick Out Tongue: , y como mentor de mi embalse mas proximo, la pedrera.
Hemos estado mi esposa y yo celebrando nuestras bodas de plata y nuestros hijos nos han regalado nada menos que un viaje a Dominicana, donde reside mi padre y tenemos muchos, muchos amigos.
Han sido unos dias memorables y estando allí, hemos sentido la fuerza de la naturaleza en su maximo esplendor, el huracan Mathew.
Por suerte nos pillo en el norte de la isla y no sufrimos nada.
Este fin de semana pasado lo pasamos en un rancho de un amigo en el parque nacional de los Haitises y allí, salimos de escursion con quads.
Pude tomar una foto de un rio un poco, bastante crecido, el Yanigua.
La otra foto es de la bahia de san Lorenzo.
espero que os gusten.
Saludos.

----------

embalses al 100% (13-oct-2016),F. Lázaro (13-oct-2016),frfmfrfm (13-oct-2016),Galán (29-oct-2016),Jonasino (13-oct-2016),Los terrines (13-oct-2016),perdiguera (13-oct-2016),termopar (13-oct-2016),titobcn (13-oct-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

La foto de rigor con el quad.....

----------

embalses al 100% (13-oct-2016),F. Lázaro (13-oct-2016),frfmfrfm (13-oct-2016),perdiguera (13-oct-2016),termopar (13-oct-2016),titobcn (13-oct-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Eres un tio majo, HUESITO

----------


## HUESITO

> Eres un tio majo, HUESITO


Ya tu sabes, mi hermano.....Un tigre  :Wink:

----------


## HUESITO

Por cierto, entretenido el foro con el tema de renovables....y cuanta familia del Sr. Rajoy... :Embarrassment:

----------


## termopar

....y algún hijo ilegítimo también saldrá,  al tiempo.

----------


## Los terrines

> ....y algún hijo ilegítimo también saldrá,  al tiempo.


Va a resultar que Rajoy es el padre de algún forero.

----------


## termopar

Pues sí, puede que sí,  :Wink: . Y algún cachete  se merecerá, como los que da a su hijo "real" de vez en cuando.

----------


## ben-amar

45 miembros activos, ¡con los que llegamos a ser!
Entre trabajo, trasvase y algun que otro elemento, se me quitaron las ganas de entrar por un tiempo.
A nada que pueda, tengo para subir unas cuantas fotos, de castillos, Duero, Pisuerga, etc, etc

----------

embalses al 100% (17-oct-2016),F. Lázaro (16-oct-2016),HUESITO (16-oct-2016),Los terrines (16-oct-2016),perdiguera (16-oct-2016),titobcn (17-oct-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> A nada que pueda, tengo para subir unas cuantas fotos, de castillos, Duero, Pisuerga, etc, etc


¡¡¡¡¡Bien¡¡¡¡¡

----------


## perdiguera

> 45 miembros activos, ¡con los que llegamos a ser!
> Entre trabajo, trasvase y algun que otro elemento, se me quitaron las ganas de entrar por un tiempo.
> A nada que pueda, tengo para subir unas cuantas fotos, de castillos, Duero, Pisuerga, etc, etc


Ben amar, te he echado mucho de menos, como a FEDE o Jlois o tantos otros de aquel maravilloso tiempo, espero que vuelvas con tus fantásticas aportaciones.
Un abrazo.

----------

ben-amar (16-oct-2016)

----------


## rodaballo

Hola a todos.

Simplemente decir que aunque no soy un usuario muy activo sigo el foro con asiduidad, aunque reconozco que la falta de lluvias me desmotiva bastante. Ahora parece que viene agua, y con ella volvemos los usuarios.

Muchas gracias a todos por toda la información que compartís.

Un saludo

PD Por cierto, ¿por qué ya no sale el enlace en la página web de embalses.net?

----------

G20 (25-oct-2016)

----------


## G20

Eso también me lo he preguntado yo ¿Hay algún motivo?

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que el Administrador ha decidido separar las dos páginas.
Eso también reduce el número de visitantes y por tanto el de posibles escribientes.

----------


## ben-amar

Habra que darse entonces una vuelta por ese lado

----------

embalses al 100% (06-nov-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

¿Hay forma de saber las estadísticas de "usuarios online" la semana pasada? Es que me sorprendió ver que cuando el número habitual es entre 100 y 150 (optimista) la semana pasada daba más de 400. Esto sin caer el diluvio universal ni nada especial. Para mi que el contador estaba un poco loco.

----------


## sergi1907

Hoy había más de 200 usuarios

----------


## perdiguera

> ¿Hay forma de saber las estadísticas de "usuarios online" la semana pasada? Es que me sorprendió ver que cuando el número habitual es entre 100 y 150 (optimista) la semana pasada daba más de 400. Esto sin caer el diluvio universal ni nada especial. Para mi que el contador estaba un poco loco.


Me parece que desde que se desconectaron las dos páginas, no funciona el algoritmo para poner las estadísticas de entradas, visitas y usuarios, que se ponían habitualmente.

----------

